# English teaching in huércal-Overa



## Natlers80 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey just a quick question for those in the almeria region. 

I'll be fully qualified to teach English as a second language soon along with my degree in education studies. 

Is there any kind of demand for private lessons in Huércal-Overa area? Adults and children. Although I've worked with children for 10 years now and would probably find 
it easier. 

Any help much appreciated.

X


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Natlers80 said:


> Hey just a quick question for those in the almeria region.
> 
> I'll be fully qualified to teach English as a second language soon along with my degree in education studies.
> 
> ...


I don't know the area, but yes, probably. People all over Spain are in need of teachers. Here in Madrid there is a huge drive for kids to do KET PET and all the lot. If you got in touch with the local examiners (usually IH or British Council) you might get work examining as well, although I think you need to have some experience, not sure.
What kind of qualification would you have?
I wonder why you say private classes. Do you mean you'd like to have people come to your home to have classes? A quick look brought up at least 4 academies so it seems that there is a market, but how lucrative I wouldn't like to say. Parents tend to get really good deals on kids after school classes


----------



## Natlers80 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have my degree in Advanced study of early years and education studies and I'm also completing a TEFL course. To begin with it would work out better with my young kids to work from home so that is why I'm looking into private lessons.


----------

